# powerstroke motor rear oil leak



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey everybody i have a 99 7.3 and i went out the other day to start the truck in the drive and noticed a small puddle of oil under pan. it is leaking between the oil pan and the trans. what the hell could this be? and how much $$$$ do you think it will be, the way it looks the tranny has to come out to get to it but im only a half as mechanic.

Thank you in advance,
Alex


----------



## rpm-inc (Nov 9, 2011)

There is a hole on the top back of the block that lets oil in the valley run down the back of the engine. Its probably just an oring.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

so if i take the sheild off i should be able to get to it easily? i sure hope thats all it is that will be easy to fix.

thank you


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

more than likely its an o-ring for the hpop system. like rpm said theres a hole at the back of the block up top, the oil is prob leaking into the valley of the block and coming out the hole...look up top on the block for the leak


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yep what they said The leak is up in the valley seen this many times and every one thinks Rear main seal.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Like others have said it's probably the HPOP o-rings, you can get them a lot cheaper online but make sure you get Viton just go to some Powerstroke forums or google it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I got mine from powerstrokeorings.com? The only special tool is the disconnect tool. I would recommend getting it too.


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

It could also be the o rings at the turbo, but it won't be the rear main seal. I got mine from dieselorings.com.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the site Brent I couldn't remember. And yes it could be the turbo as well. Forgot bout those buggers as well.


----------



## rpm-inc (Nov 9, 2011)

dieselorings.com Great prices and customer service.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

thank you guys for all the responses. i just ordered everything needed from dieseloring.com
am i ok to drive the truck as long as the oil is full, i hope so ive been driving for 3 day already. 
thanks agin for all the quick and help,
alex
LET IT SNOW


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea should be fine. Just check the oil often !!


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

yep i will do...thanks again for the fast responses.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No bother.


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Don't recall details but we had this with some of our trucks. I want to say something o-ring on turbo oil feed? Does that make sense? Too many 6.0l problems since to r,ember.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Bob @ http://www.dieselorings.com/ is the man.

Top side oil leaks can come from two plugs installed near the rear of the engine into the head.
Its an oil drain port or some thing. If one of the plugs comes looks it can leak a lot of oil and cause 
all the symptoms mentioned. I've already taken a turbo off to check o rings and then found it was that plug had gotten loose and messed up the plug o ring a bit.
Its a specially designed o ring and just getting one from an o ring kit at napa is not going to solve the problem.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

the plugs at the rear of the heads will not leak between the bellhousing and the block. i removed these plugs to drain oil from the hp system and put a pan right under it. any leak from the back of the block will leak directly down, theres nothing blocking it. he has a hpop oil leak, o-rings from up top of the motor, not from the rear of the heads.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Not AT the rear. Near the rear, visible in the valley of the motor.
One on each side.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

ok,,i know which ones your talking about. I personally have never seen those leak, nor have i eveer replace those o-rings. it's usually the lines going to the heads from the hpop. that leak.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

there is a very good chance it is the high pressure oil pump. it will leak right down the back of the motor just like a rear main.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

dieselss;1396429 said:


> ok,,i know which ones your talking about. I personally have never seen those leak, nor have i eveer replace those o-rings. it's usually the lines going to the heads from the hpop. that leak.


I'm on my 3rd 2000 7.3L.

The one that got wrecked in July had that plug leak I was talking about.

The current 2000 has the leak underneath like the OP mentioned on his.
I gotta find where its at.


----------



## rpm-inc (Nov 9, 2011)

You can see the hole on the top rear of the block where oil that accumulates in the valley will drain down the back of the block making it look like a rear main leak. 









Here are the most common places for leaks with the high pressure oil system. There are four high pressure oil ports on each head. 2 on the driver side have the icp sensor and hpo line from the hpop.
The rest are plugged.

Passenger side has 3 plugs and one hpo line.

This is a 94-98 engine with jic fittings for the hoses. 99+ use aeroquip quick connects.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

just an update guys. tore down the intercooler tubes and all the **** on top of the motor and there was no oil leak at all, there is a fuel leak that was sitting in the valley from the bowl and i guess its catching all of the oil residue as it flowed to the back of the block. did not mess with the hpop plugs yet because im going to get the fuel bowl parts ordered first then replace the hpop gaskest at the same time as the fuel bowlparts. but while we had the motor apart we did the glowe plugs(always had a hard start at even40*) and it fixed the cold stating problem. thank you for all of your help!!!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep the updates coming. If your interested go to dieselsite.com for some updated cac tube connectors. Just FYI


----------

